# Haunted Homestead 2010 Video



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

250 TOT's and lots of parents came by to see us this year. Hope you like the video.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent! Loved the jokes toward the end


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing job on the video. Your animated props are great, and the lighting sets them off just right. I am sure you were the best house on the block. Lots of hard work there and it all came together great.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love the creepy lil pumpkin head lantern holder guys..great job on everything.. the lighting is just right really helps set the mood..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your house looks so delightfully festive! It must draw people like a magnet.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome a great vid of a great Halloween haunt! I really like the two pumplin goblin type dudes!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really enjoyed the video. Fantastic props and a great set-up, very well done!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Cool....!! Love the lighting


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think your display and video was great! I love your props and I really like how you did your lighted sign for your haunt. Very nice job!


----------

